# Aquascaping Contest Members Choice



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Select your favorite scape and vote for the members choice of the 2010 contest. Before voting make sure you review the other tanks here. Other Tanks Poll was maxed @ 10

ONLY VOTE FOR 1 TANK

1









2


















3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Whos posting these tanks? It looks like these were taken by professionals and I have seen many of these tanks on the internet. Are these just copied and pasted?


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe you've seen them on the forums? I recognize some as well, from the journals on this and another forum.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The people that own the tanks submitted them for the contest here. This is voting for members choice. Members vote for their favorite aquascape.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

It would be nice if the members who have voted made some sort of criticism or give the reasons behind their vote... some sort of "judge's comments". 

Could that be done on this thread?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

When the judges are finished judging the scapes you will be able to see the comments. If you all(members) feel like commenting in this thread go right ahead.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

(I'm no aquascaper. Just a dude who likes plants and tanks.)

#4 and #15 looks to have a healthy lead on 3rd place, and my vote (#7) isn't getting much love, but I'd like to say #7 is one of the coolest biotopes I've seen. LOVE the single stem species and arrangement, and though the left wood is a little too close to the glass for aesthetic purposes, that tank really does look like it is a chunk of nature. I imagine it provides its owner quite a bit of relaxation and satisfaction.

4 is indeed pretty and looks maintainable long term and I like how the sand cuts behind the structure left center. #15 (and #7) is more dynamic and interesting to me, though.

Bummer on no paludariums! Next year


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

And props -- mad props -- to #8 for the Death Star made of HM, moss and shade.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, few people like number 3. The colors aren't my favorite, and it doesn't look quite as natural as a lot of the other ones, but I really like the rock formation. I think the moss in number three for the focal point that forms the little "tuft" around the rock is not so natural looking, but besides that, it's a great tank. The hairgrass on the sides is great. I gotta agree with Wet with number 7. That is the tank I would want to have of these tanks. The color in 8 and 9 is great! 9 is a very cool Dutch tank. I think 10 would be better with more driftwood in the back, creating more of an island. That's just my 2 (er, maybe 20, heh) cents though. I really like them all.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, we're not pro judges, but i think its nice to hear the opinion of 'the audience'...

In my case, i was torn between #15 and #1. 
#15 is an unforgettable tank, but in the end i gave my vote to #1 based on first impression alone. 
To me, #1 could use a bit more sense of depth and movement; but the hardscape, colors and textures have such a nice subtle contrast, it just looks so healthy and well laid out without feeling overdone... 

#13 is a really cool tank, probably not the one to win an aquascape contest... but a great fun tank to enjoy at home. Love it!

The #7 biotope is really nice, but unfortunately kinda hard to judge outside its category...

#4 is to me more an obvious aquascape tank. Impressive for its quality, but too generic for my taste. Change the fish for neon tetras and you'd swear you've seen it before...

Hopefully next yr there's lots of entries. Certainly some of these guys have definitely raised the bar for this 'amateur' contest... well done


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

-#1 is fine, Although I dislike the angle that it was photographed from. The ?rotala? has been trimmed exquisitely.

-The photograph for #2 should have been taken at a different angle, to show the foreground, and the left side should have been grown more. The lemna trisulca should have been shaped better and grown larger. The anubias and willow moss look fine beside the limnophila.

-The one stick of driftwood pointing upwards in #10 is the only thing that could be changed for the better. It is a little odd looking and unbranched.

-#7 is nice, the big fluffy red cabomba is pretty. I think the brown water caused some people to put their votes elsewhere. It looks too brown overall. But it does look natural.

-If #9 had a better photo it could have won. Photography skills can really make or break a contest. The photo isn't bad but it isn't the best it could be. The layout is lovely... All the stems are placed well.

-#8 is great, except for the exposed Dalmatian substrate... If that was light brown sand, it would look better.

#3 is lovely, though the photo could have been clearer, and the rocks are a strange color. I like the simplicity.

-#4 is nice but seems a little plain. A little prairie. The mound of moss is nice. But I am not a huge iwagumi fan.

-#5 could stand a better photo. The layout would win best in show if the photo was clear.

#6 is a bit chaotic, the layout is good but there are too many species, and each one could stand more time to grow. The moss on the driftwood was done well.

I am no master aquascaper but I just wanted to say what I think of such things.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I voted for #7.

Really creative and different. Loved the contrast of the reddish-brown plants/wood/leaf-litter/water vs the cardinals and the green plants in the front.

Fantastic!

Also--thanks everyone else who entered a tank. I really enjoy seeing everyone's tanks! Wish there was more participation. . . I thought there would be ~100 entries give the number of members here. Oh well--maybe next year. . .


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I was also a bit disappointed with the number of entrants. ..


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not voted yet.

I liked #7 for a biotope, and perhaps next year we'll have to seriously consider a biotope category.

Several of the scapes are very impressive, but one in particular stunned me (but I'm not telling  ).

All things considered, I'm pleased with the turn-out and I look forward to seeing what the judges have to say about the scapes and how they scored.

As soon as this members' voting closes I'll contact Seachem to let them know who gets the Members' Choice Award! 

-Dave


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

davemonkey,

NPT category would be very cool.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I found myself thinking of #13 today and looking again at the great fish choices and the thought in the layout for open space and tough plants for boisterous fish. That one's moving up and maybe wins my "I want" category.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you so much Wet! I'm a fish keeper before I am an aquascaper, their needs always come first. The tank has changed quite a bit - I entered at the last second after the tank had been redone only a month prior. I'm just honored to be next to such amazing tanks! There's some SERIOUS talent in this forum!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Hold on, I didn't win? I demand a vote recount! 

har har...


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I think a NPT and a biotope category would be great.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

PeterE said:


> I think a NPT and a biotope category would be great.


Its too easy to 'cheat' on an NPT. You can plug in some CO2 and Ferts and get your plants to explode without anyone knowing. You could have ADA or branded aquatic soil and noone knows what's under there...... In a column ferted tank, you could replant any plant you dont like how it grew out... remove the bottom (ugly looking) stems and just replant the beautiful growing tips. You can't do much of this in a true NPT without getting soil and algae all over.

Besides, NPT is not an Aquascape technique/category. Its more of a keeping method. And although it is far more challenging to make an NPT look good (no CO2, very difficult to uproot, replant, re-arrange, harder to manage sunlight etc); I believe with great planning and understanding, a good aquascaper can still make a stunning NPT that competes fair and square with other tanks.

Its harder to plan and takes more patience... but easier to keep long term (and cheaper!). I dont think this can be 'graded' in an aquascape contest based on a couple of pictures.

Just my humble opinion......


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I voted for #7 

I think it is the most unique among all the entries.
The tannic amazonian water is beautiful and the green accents are just enough to draw your attention and keep you interested.

Is that Myriophylum Tuberculatum?
Awesome, advanced plant to maintain! 

Congrats on a great tank!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

joshvito said:


> I voted for #7
> 
> I think it is the most unique among all the entries.
> The tannic amazonian water is beautiful and the green accents are just enough to draw your attention and keep you interested.
> ...


I believe the plant you are referring to is_ Cabomba furcata._


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

The more I look at it, the more I like #7. The elements are very well laid out, particularly the driftwood and (almond?) leaves. I love the brown water - it's so unexpected. It really threw me at first, but as time went on, it really grew on me. The contrast between that and the plants is very pretty, but could have been a little more in favor of the plants to balance it better. It seems the green of the plants was intended to be an accent, but it just doesn't quite reach out enough. Overall, an excellent use of texture and color, with a unique application of materials and plants.

By the way, congrats to all who participated! There are some great looking 'scapes here, and I really look forward to future contests!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just FYI, the top 3 winners, runner-up, and members' choice have been officially posted in the Site Feedback forum in the TOTY 2010 thread.

I've asked the Administrators to unlock the contest entry forum so you can see all the entries, scape details, judges' comments, scores, etc... I'm not sure how long it will be until that forum unlocks.

-Dave


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't even vote because there are so many sweet tanks


----------



## laradavidson (May 23, 2010)

aquariums 4 and 8 look great!


----------



## Puffbug (Mar 30, 2011)

#3 definitely caught my eye, right away, so my vote goes to #3. The rockwork is simply fantastic and the water is super clear. Fantastic job!


----------

